

List of Seattle Startups - vbv
http://www.startedinseattle.com

======
bgar
This is great, I'm considering moving up to Seattle when I graduate from
college, so knowing the startup culture there is alive and kicking is awesome.

~~~
ckittleson11
Do it! The scene here is amazing, and if you move I can definitely help to get
you plugged in. Send an email to seattle@startedin.org and we'll do what we
can!

------
seanmcdirmid
This is probably a paid promo site, I'm sure there are many more startups in
Seattle then those listed. Also, most of them on this site are pretty lame.

~~~
ckittleson11
Hey Sean,

Just an FYI, this isn' a paid promo site, it's a community project powered by
sponsorship. The only requirement is that the company was in fact started in
Seattle and that they're working on it full time. In regards to them being
lame, that's a matter of opinion. :)

------
eYsYs
The link re-directs to [http://seattle.started.in](http://seattle.started.in).
Moreover, 'started.in' has a trademark over it.

Isn't it true that domain '.in' is supposed to be used in context to India?

~~~
taopao
Yes. And .io means Indian Ocean, .ly is Libya.

------
ckittleson11
If you want to bring started.in to your city, click here!
[http://seattle.started.in/contact-us/](http://seattle.started.in/contact-us/)

------
swang
I just noticed that decide.com just recently got bought by eBay and is
shutting down the entire service. How very sad, yet typical.

------
shire
That's a lot more than I thought. Proud of my city!

~~~
ckittleson11
We're just getting started. There are over 700 startups in the city, and
there's more popping up every day!

------
don_draper
It's still 'Day One' at Amazon.

------
kennykadar
love started.in. great idea!!

